# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St Croix

## Peter NJ

My brother has a lifelong friend that lives on St Croix but also has bounced back and forth from P Town.She has finally given up on St Croix and has put her charter boat up for sale.She will come and live with my brother until she finds a place most likely in Wellfleet..She says the island is on the verge of an economic collapse and has become the wild west again as far as crime...I have always wondered why this island never reached its potential? It sounds like its on the downward tick again.

----------


## JEK

We spent a week there a couple of years back and it was a little creepy after dark in the downtown area. It has always been the most industrialized of the USVI, with refineries and other heavy duty companies. The accommodations are more limited than the other island, but we liked the Buccaneer as a all-end property. I don't think we will ever go back again, but it was our honeymoon destination and we wanted to see it again.

----------


## andynap

We stayed at the Buccaneer 2/x years ago after the golf course murder. The island had it's unsafe spots that were getting larger and larger. It is the stepchild of the US Virgins and jobs are scarce. The major cruise lines stayed away for a while because of crime. I don't know if they came back but we won't for sure.

----------


## Peter NJ

All true,my brother lived there for about 3 years,he left when all of his friends started keeping clubs and knives under the seat of their cars for protection..This was early 80's...They do have some beautiful beaches and C-Stead was nice back in the day...The airlines today sure make it difficult to even get to STX

----------


## andynap

The last time we were there was after my coronary bypass- 1986- and we stayed at Grape Tree- which was washed away later by a hurricane. Some restaurants were closed and some stores. We all stayed together in town after dinner because there is safety in numbers. I said:"no more".

----------


## MIke R

very sad to hear...I lived there for two years in 1980 and 81.....on a work project rebuilding the bottom of a boat which somehow got stuck on a reef in SXM.....it was my first real exposure to the Caribbean.....made some good friends there and a ton of memories

----------


## MIke R

I rented a room long term at Hotel on the Cay.....which made for more than one night of sleeping on a park bench when I missed the last ferry to the hotel at night

----------


## andynap

That hotel was a novelty but not very convenient

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know...I was originally staying in Kings Alley right next to the Chart House...hated it....took a ride over to the Hotel on the Cay..sat at the bar....loved it..went and talked to the manager who I was able to make a deal with and stay within budget....

----------


## MIke R

the funniest thing was I had no clue how things "go" in the Caribbean and quoted the job based on how it would go here in America...and quoted the time frame as 3-5 months.....two years, and one crew death  later....we left

there was no lack of drama

----------


## MIke R

Peter your friend should consider doing the boat charter thing on the Cape if she is coming to Wellfleet.....there is not shortage of people looking for boats to go out on, and price resistance is high

----------


## fins85258

But is does have a few nice spots

DSCN7208 (Medium).JPG

----------

